# Amateur question on Bacopa Monnieri (Moneywort)



## Bella Vita (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello from a new guy!

I recently received a few stems of Moneywort and many of the lower leaves were yellowed/unhealthy. No big deal, cleaned up, quarantined then planted. The stems are already doing well, nice new growth... on top.

Will the bare lower stem areas eventually sprout leaves or will future growth be relegated to the top of stems?

Should I have cut back stems a couple inches below healthy growth and then put into substrate? I didn't do so since the stems already had nicely developed roots.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

No, the lower stem won't grow new leaves.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

mistergreen is right, and yes, you could have cut off the lower bare portions and just planted the top. Like most stem plants, bacopa grows quickly. As the stems become too tall, you can cut the tops and plant those for a thicker look. The lower part of the stem will usually sprout a new growing tip, especially if it still has some healthy leaves on it.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Even if the cut off stumps have NO leaves they will usually resprout - sometimes with multiple branches. The roots have stored-up food and energy to support new growth. I think you did the right thing for optimal survival. If you had cut them and planted the bottoms (with roots, no leaves) and tops (with leaves, no roots) when you first got them, they might not have had the resources to recover and adapt to your tank conditions. Letting them get settled in their new environment as whole plants, before cutting, was probably best.


----------



## Bella Vita (Dec 11, 2019)

I know this is considered an "easy" plant, but being new to me, I appreciate the feedback!

The previously planted stems are looking good with 1"+ of new, colorful top growth. I'll wait another few weeks and consider topping them, replanting the cuttings. 

Adding a few new stems today, will plant those with strong roots "as is" and will try planting the best upper portions of the stems without any roots. Curious to see how they will perform based on varying the method.


----------

